# Training the Jumps



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I am training for the OB1, hopefully! We might have done too much too soon and my dog is limping on her front leg.

Vet can't see anything on X-ray, so she's on Previcox for a few days.

How do you regulate the training of the jump for training? Just wanting to hear different ideas. TIA:smile2:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I tend to wait until they are closing in on 2 years to start. though they can do some basic mechanics at a very low height for both the wall and the jump before that. 

I have changed how I do things over the years. I start with a very low jump and the dog maybe 6" out from the jump (this varies as the jump height goes up). I call the dog to me, making sure I do both directions, using food to reward the dog for jumping. This teaches the dog to use its hind end to push over the jump and prevents the issues with dogs wanting to throw themselves over the jump after the drive object. Over time they do have to learn to jump in drive and then I will use a toy and call the dog to me. I use a negative marker, "no" if they touch the jump and make them repeat. Each time I change the rules (adding in the toy or adding in the formal retrieve) I lower the jump since we have now added new dynamics to the exercise. 

The wall I start low and, using food, teach them to go up and come all the way down. NO drive objects. I want the up and down well ingrained in the dog's mind before ever adding the dumbbell. I never do the wall with a toy. Over time I raise the wall. I want the dog going down to at least the second rung before jumping off. If you start this way, take your time, you should not have to add the hoops and stuff once you add in the dumbbell. The muscle memory, the habit, will already be well ingrained. 

This takes longer, but should avoid a lot of the jumping issues we see.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Lisa. Yes the wall I understand. 

The hurdle she tends to get too close and spring over because she can. But somehow the running starts are throwing her off when I begin to raise it to higher levels. She kind of runs up to it and sometimes slows down causing a refusal or a "kangaroo" spring! LOL!

Maybe I'm raising it too fast?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It really depends on the dog. My younger male loves jumping and objects he can climb. He is a thinker so isn't crazy when it comes to the different exercises. He'd be great at agility. 
I recently started him on the jump and wall and use food only. He has good rear end awareness and collects himself to clear the full height. But we used a pipe jump made out of PVC and he would not go over that as easily as he does a wood and the plastic Gappay jump. It does depend on the dogs perspective, IMO when it comes to how they clear something.
He has also done the window jump(SDA) with no issues. 
If you can teach the dog to move his/her rear, and collect, he/she should have no problems clearing a full height IPO jump. I don't really want them to get a running jump, but don't want them too close. Gambit can launch himself within inches of a height. He has gotten up on my counter with a springing bounce more than a few times. 

I personally want the dog to learn to clear the actual height of trial, because then they are good to go when it does come to trialing, but we don't overdo it.
A couple dogs in my club will use their rear feet to launch off the jump or knock it often. It doesn't matter what height it is, they know they can use their body to help them. It is hard to break it once it becomes a habit. 
When it comes to actually retrieving, then the closeness of the jump(where the dumbbell is) plays into in how it is thrown and how the dog turns to go back over.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Two things. You could be raising the jump height too quickly or she hasn't learned how to jump in drive. Stutter stepping before the jump generally results from a dog who has yet to learn how to judge its distance from the jump. It can also be due to a structural issue. I would take some steps back and definitely lower the jump. 

Jane, that loving to jump and ease at doing so is coming from mom. Elena has a spring for a butt. She can clear the 1 meter jump from a sit.


----------

